# EvenTT18 - Burghley House - THIS SUNDAY!!!



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

*EvenTT18*

*Burghley House* - Peterborough, Stamford PE9 3JY

*Sunday July 1st* - 10am Entry

For this years largest gathering of TT Owners and Enthusiasts we are going back to the picturesque setting of Burghley house, last visited by the TTOC back in 2003!

Open to all TT Owners, TTOC member or not, EvenTT18 is already set to be our best attended event in recent years by far. We already have the likes of The TT Shop and Quattro Tech confirmed along with services for Engine Carbon Cleaning and Dent removal for people to use during the event.

Peterborough Audi are also signed up as the official dealer presence with a stand and show cars being arranged for us.

Tickets are available already in the TTOC Online Shop and are in two parts:

*EvenTT18 Show Entry* - Priced PER CAR. This will allow you to park your TT in our designated show area in front of Burghley House itself. Priced at £5 per car for TTOC Members and £8 per car for Non-Members.

*Burghley House and Gardens Entry* - Priced PER PERSON. This will give you access to the extensive outdoor gardens along with the inside tour of Burghley House in all its splendour. Usually priced at £19 each we have arranged or tickets at £10 per TTOC Member or family member, £15 per non-member, and £5 per child ticket. These have to be purchased in addition to the EvenTT18 show entry ticket above - house and garden entry at these prices is not available if you are not part of the show as a whole.

Tickets are available here:

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ro ... path=28_75

As always we have arrangements for the Saturday 30th June for those people wishing to make a weekend of EvenTT18. The hotel this year is the Peterborough Marriott and you can book your rooms direct through the hotel website here:

https://www.marriott.co.uk/hotels/trave ... ott-hotel/

The Club AGM is open to all TTOC Members and their family which is being held at 6pm on Saturday 30th June in one of the hotel seminar rooms. Following the AGM we are making arrangements for dinner at 7:30pm for all to be part of and enjoy the rest of the evening. Please indicate if you wish to be included for the meal and we'll make sure places are reserved accordingly.

We are also planning something for the Saturday afternoon and details will be added here shortly once finalised.

Any questions or more information can be obtained by either replying to this post or emailing the TTOC Committee directly at [email protected]

We are looking forward to an amazing EvenTT18 in a fantastic location and hope to see many of you there!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Two weeks to go!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Tickets still available online for this years largest TT only event in what is a fantastic location for a full day out.

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/tickets

£5 per car for TTOC members - £8 for non members.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Tickets can be purchased on the gate if you still haven't made you mind up about attending. Weather is looking amazing so this evenTT will be a fantastic day out!


----------

